# WTB: # 1, 1 1/2, or 2 coil spring traps



## trapperzack (Sep 23, 2012)

I am looking for some traps


----------



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

Here you go http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubbthre ... /Trap_Shed


----------

